# Elektra Microcasa Semiautomatica et al...



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Just had the Elektra refurbished by Peter Bradley of Avicenna Solutions, the wood accoutrements were made by one of his contacts.....I guess I will now be selling the Euro 2000 Junior E61 machine...

Images L-R; MSJ, Elektra MCSA, Euro 2000 Junior; close-up of the Elektra; walnut handled naked PF; walnut steam handle.


----------

